# What was your most interesting science-related course you ever took?



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

If you consider every science-related course you ever took throughout your high school, university program, etc. what was the most interesting course you ever took? Be specific with the name and course description. Mine was:


> *Principles of Climatology:* This is an overview of the physical and dynamic nature of meteorology, climatology and related aspects of oceanography. Major topics include: atmospheric composition, nature of atmospheric radiation, atmospheric moisture and cloud development, atmospheric motion including air masses, front formation and upper air circulation, weather forecasting, ocean circulation, climate classification, climate change theory and global warming.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have always been interested in what drives the atmosphere and creates weather as well as the motion of the Earth's crust- though I've never really studied it to any great degree.


For myself, I would probably go with first year Biochemistry. It took reactions you learned in chemistry and organic and put a face on it, instead of a collection of reaction mechanisms that lacked a bigger picture framework. But, I've always been that way. Math is tedious to me, but I enjoy physics. I thought most grad level courses were a waste of completely good time.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Only one I really enjoyed was just my regular BIO class. Most because all of ours labs were out doors and the class was a mix between bio and religious debate  Was a very fun class

Liked my HS physic's class as well, teacher made everything more interresting then it really was, my college physics classes were ok but boring do to the teachers, same with chem


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Does computer science count? Honestly I haven't taken many science courses in HS.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

galacticsenator said:


> Does computer science count? Honestly I haven't taken many science courses in HS.


Yes, computer science would be considered a science course.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Geology in Elementary school when everything was so watered down that I actually understood what was being taught and I actually had fun with the hands-on experiments. I even got so excited about it that I made my own rock club, and began collecting different types of rocks wherever I went  High school science courses were....not so fun. I only took Biology and Chemistry.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it was Biology 1 during my freshmen year of high school. It covered topics that I was always interested in and it wasn't complicated like Bio 2 was.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Definitely Physics C so far, since I'm only in high school. If online Coursera courses count, then its definitely the quantum computing class I watched for one lecture (the conceptual introduction) before they introduced...math...and I was bested by symbols far beyond my ken. But I fear not, for I have been intrigued, and in a few years time I shall return to vanquish this beast...


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

I did an Astronomy module as part of my degree. It covered everything from star formation to Cosmology. It was very interesting and the maths wasn't too hard either.

For anyone that's interested.

An Introduction to the Sun and Stars http://www.amazon.co.uk/Introduction-Sun-Stars-Simon-Green/dp/0521546222

An Introduction to Galaxies and Cosmology http://www.amazon.co.uk/Introductio...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1360579050&sr=1-1


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> Geology in Elementary school when everything was so watered down that I actually understood what was being taught and I actually had fun with the hands-on experiments. I even got so excited about it that I made my own rock club, and began collecting different types of rocks wherever I went  High school science courses were....not so fun. I only took Biology and Chemistry.


I began in geology/geophysics and switched out because of stupidity. Like you, my first experience was at a young age. In grade 7, me and a friend used to go to this nearby quarry and search for fossils. I found a huge Trilobite and sold it to my grade 7 biology/science teacher. That quarry no longer exists. They covered it up:

*A brief history of the Don Valley Brick Works*
http://www.blogto.com/city/2012/07/a_brief_history_of_the_don_valley_brick_works/


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm on my second semester of Anatomy & Physiology. It's pretty interesting. I spend a lot of time studying though.

cool to know how stuff in the body works.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I wanted to be a geologist most of life along with being a novelist. I gave up because I thought it was impossible and the course was awful. People who were straight A students went to the class and they complained how hard it was. My Geology class was harder than the math class I am in now. The teacher was rude and pretty much told me how much I sucked at geology and it made me give up on my dream. I hope she gets fired because it's too late to turn her in to the dean. Maybe when I am older I'll be a geologist, who knows. Geology is awesome and any college course shouldn't be hell in order to pass, even if it is science.


----------

